# New paid sponsor



## Power For Sail (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello,

We would like to introduce ourselves to your community.

Our company mainly focuses on marine generators, but from time to time we get engines and sail drives as well.

Also if you need any parts feel free to give a shout and we will do our best to get you the best prices and speedy service.

Customer service is very important to us, so write us anytime you want !!!

thank you and happy sailing !!!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the fray, and I wish you well.

Note that a lot of members here understand that non-marine engine blocks are frequently used as the basis for their Universal / Westerbeake / Perkins engines, so from a price perspective (not always the most important issue) you will need to be competitive. 

A frequent question here is where to get a marine exhaust manifold for a Universal MXX or 5XXX (5424 / 5444 / M25 / M25XP) motor. Is this something that you could help us with?

Also, if you are a paid sponsor, a link to your business URL might be helpful.


----------



## Power For Sail (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi,

Please send us a private message with any parts that you require and we would be more than happy to get you pricing and availability.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

need parts for wagner steering


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Are there geographic restrictions on Yanmar parts?


----------



## Power For Sail (Mar 18, 2014)

white74 said:


> need parts for wagner steering


Please send a PM to us with the parts you need and we will send you pricing and availability.


----------



## Power For Sail (Mar 18, 2014)

jsaronson said:


> Are there geographic restrictions on Yanmar parts?


We can ship all parts Worldwide.


----------



## Walkie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi, do you have injector pump (Zexel) plunger springs for Kubota Y850/Universal M4-30? I need a new set, also a set of o-rings for this injector pump too. I cant send PMs, as my post count is low. Thanks.


----------

